# Schweppes Torpedo bottle.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 18, 2020)

Here is a bottle I had for some time never posted the bottle but it did make some threads due to a holder I twisted from wire for it. It is, like I said a torpedo bottle. Patented by William F. Hamilton in 1809. It is loaded with bubbles and character. Hope you enjoy.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Robert Biro (Dec 18, 2020)

Rob... I hate to tell you this that bottle is not from the early 1830's. It is from the 1870's I have dug a number of them in Savannah Ga. If you want I can post one for you !


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 18, 2020)

Definitely a nice bottle!  I agree though, it's not from anywhere near the 1830s.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 18, 2020)

Robert Biro said:


> Rob... I hate to tell you this that bottle is not from the early 1830's. It is from the 1870's I have dug a number of them in Savannah Ga. If you want I can post one for you !


Please do. I said 1830's because this bottle embossed Oxford Street, 51 Berners street was used from 1831 until 1895. Robert, how can you tell if the Schweppes torpedo was made in the 1830's and not the 1890's or for that matter the 1870's as you mentioned. Is it the size, font or the crudness of the glass that gives it away? Thanks again.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 18, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Please do. I said 1830's because this bottle embossed Oxford Street, 51 Berners street was used from 1831 until 1895. Robert, how can you tell if the Schweppes torpedo was made in the 1830's and not the 1890's or for that matter the 1870's as you mentioned. Is it the size, font or the crudness of the glass that gives it away? Thanks again.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


The early-mid 19th century ones have a distinctly cruder look to them.  More along the lines of this one: 



I believe they would have pontils as well though not sure if that's true in all cases, UK bottles aren't my specialty, the turn of the century ones just show up in Canada a lot.

Yours initially struck me as a bit more recent than the 1870s but I'm not sure, I believe they did continue to be used into the 1890s in that shape before being switched to the ones shaped like actual torpedoes, but I'm not totally sure when that switch-over happened.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

So there are different variations of the Oxford street, 51 Berners street bottle?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> The early-mid 19th century ones have a distinctly cruder look to them.  More along the lines of this one:
> View attachment 215817
> I believe they would have pontils as well though not sure if that's true in all cases, UK bottles aren't my specialty, the turn of the century ones just show up in Canada a lot.
> 
> Yours initially struck me as a bit more recent than the 1870s but I'm not sure, I believe they did continue to be used into the 1890s in that shape before being switched to the ones shaped like actual torpedoes, but I'm not totally sure when that switch-over happened.


Now that one is 1795-1831. The one with 79 Margaret Street embossed. Not the one I have buddy. Oh well.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> The early-mid 19th century ones have a distinctly cruder look to them.  More along the lines of this one:
> View attachment 215817
> I believe they would have pontils as well though not sure if that's true in all cases, UK bottles aren't my specialty, the turn of the century ones just show up in Canada a lot.
> 
> Yours initially struck me as a bit more recent than the 1870s but I'm not sure, I believe they did continue to be used into the 1890s in that shape before being switched to the ones shaped like actual torpedoes, but I'm not totally sure when that switch-over happened.


They moved to 51 Berners street in 1832
Is that one pontiled? Beautiful bottle. The older 79 Margaret Street embossed one like in your picture was used until 1831. So the older ones like I have with the Oxford, 51 Berners street address has earlier pontil marks. I saw one but not the same as mine. It was the earlier 79 Margaret Street one. Thanks for the input. Not really into English bottles but always wanted a torpedo bottle. I also want to get a codd torpedo bottle. They are a little pricey @ $200+.


Codd/ torpedo hybrid. How cool is that! Crummy image i took of a computer screen.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## brent little (Dec 19, 2020)

There are many Schweppes variations and i have many. Yours is the latest probably 1880;s to the 1900;s. The earliest are rolled and chisel lip varieties and bring serious money. your torpedo is in the 25 plus range. They are very common in the torpedo/hamilton world.


----------



## Robert Biro (Dec 19, 2020)

A photo of two different soda bottles the top is Irish and the bottom one is English. The Irish soda I dug from and 1870's trash pit. The English soda I dug from and 1880s oyster shell pit both bottles were dug in downtown Savannah Ga. I have several others including Schweppes that are packed away in boxes and I don't feel like looking for them right now.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

brent little said:


> There are many Schweppes variations and i have many. Yours is the latest probably 1880;s to the 1900;s. The earliest are rolled and chisel lip varieties and bring serious money. your torpedo is in the 25 plus range. They are very common in the torpedo/hamilton world.


Most common i have seen it referred to as the multi-million bestseller. I knew it was a easy one to obtain. Thanks for the information, it is not going to waste.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## brent little (Dec 19, 2020)

i collect torpedoes from all over the world. Some of the best and earliest are from Sweden.I have stuff even from the Bahamas. The hamilton bottles has been made for centuries in one form or another. The best stuff is considered in the early 18th century.The earliest one i own is the rare pontiled rolled lip. 1820's.Embossed SODA


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

brent little said:


> i collect torpedoes from all over the world. Some of the best and earliest are from Sweden.I have stuff even from the Bahamas. The hamilton bottles has been made for centuries in one form or another. The best stuff is considered in the early 18th century.The earliest one i own is the rare pontiled rolled lip. 1820's.Embossed SODA


That's real early. I would love to see, if you feel comfortable showing it off a little. I pretty much collect what floats my boat. I have acl sodas as well as a couple old early open pontil and iron pontiled bottles all common stuff. Thank you for all and any information you have bestowed upon me.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## waterman (Dec 19, 2020)

That is one beautiful long neck torpedo.


----------



## brent little (Dec 19, 2020)

I can throw a few pixs your way my friend


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 19, 2020)

brent little said:


> I can throw a few pixs your way my friend


That would be a treat for us all. Make a new thread, it deserves one. Thanks again Brent.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## TROG (Dec 20, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> The early-mid 19th century ones have a distinctly cruder look to them.  More along the lines of this one:
> View attachment 215817
> I believe they would have pontils as well though not sure if that's true in all cases, UK bottles aren't my specialty, the turn of the century ones just show up in Canada a lot.
> 
> Yours initially struck me as a bit more recent than the 1870s but I'm not sure, I believe they did continue to be used into the 1890s in that shape before being switched to the ones shaped like actual torpedoes, but I'm not totally sure when that switch-over happened.


This one in the attachment would date late 1830,s to early 1840,s unless has the Margaret St address then is earlier


----------



## EdsFinds (Dec 23, 2020)

All I can say is...wow! To me, that's the Holy Grail of bottle collecting! It would make my whole year to find a bottle from the early 1900s to say nothing of anything earlier. The area I live in is just too developed and not much has been left alone for that amount of time. The 50s or 60s dumps are about the best I can hope for. WOW! What a cool find! Does it really matter in the end if it is the 1830s or 70s? The value of that bottle and its extreme rarity is astounding! It's also so cool to see the evolution of bottles from the early 1800s to the early 1900s. It is funny and amazing to see the progress in technology during that time. Cool!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 23, 2020)

EdsFinds said:


> All I can say is...wow! To me, that's the Holy Grail of bottle collecting! It would make my whole year to find a bottle from the early 1900s to say nothing of anything earlier. The area I live in is just too developed and not much has been left alone for that amount of time. The 50s or 60s dumps are about the best I can hope for. WOW! What a cool find! Does it really matter in the end if it is the 1830s or 70s? The value of that bottle and its extreme rarity is astounding! It's also so cool to see the evolution of bottles from the early 1800s to the early 1900s. It is funny and amazing to see the progress in technology during that time. Cool!


They made millions of this particular bottle. Main reason not many are found in the states is that it was an English one.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bohdan (Dec 24, 2020)

Robert Biro said:


> Rob... I hate to tell you this that bottle is not from the early 1830's. It is from the 1870's I have dug a number of them in Savannah Ga. If you want I can post one for you !



or 1890's here. (There were no whites here before 1890)


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Dec 25, 2020)

Hi I found a couple of Schwepps bottles not torpedo bottles  mine are early mass produced  pop bottles  lookslike a real keeper


----------

